# VR6BUG Now in Surgery



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

Its official after many setbacks and problems my car is back in the surgery room. My body shop and I are going all out on the body and under the hood. So far on the Dr's orders are finish and fitment of the RSi kit, molding the door sills and the side skirts to the car and OME Audi A6 door handle swap. Shaving the antenna and the trunk will be re shaved. The hood is getting shaved inside and out with a trick up my sleeve with it. We are completely shaving the engine bay as much a possible will be shaved or hidden. All I want to see is the motor and trans other than what can't be shaved. The coolant reservoir, washers reservoir and power steering reservoir will be hidden or removed along with the hoses and wiring for them. I'm running a reservoir less coolant system. The windshield wipers are going away and so is the rain try. The battery is going in the trunk. Frame rails are getting notched so I can go low. As for the motor we're going to clean it up and paint it along with the tranny. I'm going to polish and chrome as much as I can. I'll keep you posted as work goes on and updated you guys as soon as I can take new pics. I left my camera in my buddy's car on the way home from the body shop so in pics tonight anymore but hopefully I'll get it back tomorrow. 
For those that don't know my car here are some older pics

















































_Modified by VR6BUG at 1:29 AM 5-1-2008_


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:19 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## dcdubin (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

this guy (points to self) needs a change of boxers


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (dcdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubin* »_this guy (points to self) needs a change of boxers









same


----------



## popeoftheweasles (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

That's crazy!!! I'm so jealous! Where do you learn how to do things like this?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (popeoftheweasles)*

Its been a work in progress since I got it. thanks pics coming soon.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
btw offtopic but what ever happened to all of your stuff that got stolen? did you find those responsible? any parts etc? whats the deal or did i miss it


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

tint your windows, put r32 seats in and be done. (well after all the listed body work above)
i loved your car at h2o i have lots of pictures of it. rsi kit is unbelievable and your car deff makes me wish i had bought the tdi beetle instead of my vr gti.







cant wait to see the updates to this.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (aka_deno)*

You have pics of my car can you post them? I have interior stuff thats replacing the stolen parts that haven't been recovered and the police closed the case because of no leads but I have an idea of who did it. Anyway the interior will be after the body work and its going to sweet. just a teaser it will be a two seater and have a full cage with a small sound system plus things that will be kept under wraps until that gets started after the body and my motor is cleaned and polished up. I'm working on that now.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_You have pics of my car can you post them? I have interior stuff thats replacing the stolen parts that haven't been recovered and the police closed the case because of no leads but I have an idea of who did it. Anyway the interior will be after the body work and its going to sweet. just a teaser it will be a two seater and have a full cage with a small sound system plus things that will be kept under wraps until that gets started after the body and my motor is cleaned and polished up. I'm working on that now.










So you are going to h20i right? I am gonna be there in my Beetle and would love to see yours in person.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

If I get the motor done I'll have it there and this winter the interior is getting done. I hate my ****ty tan crap. post them pics up


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

Just a beautiful car. Can't wait to see the next phase completed.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (Shifty)*

Yeah me too. I'm going up to RMA on Monday to take some pics with my camera. I'm still waiting to get the ones off my buddy's.
















http://www.dubbedbyrma.com/



_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:18 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

Ok went up to take a look at my car today and was very happy with the progress and went over the engine bay to discuss whats all getting shaved. Oh yeah sorry the dates on my camera is messed up 
Pics of the progress 
































Interior Shot










_Modified by VR6BUG at 10:14 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

Damn Dude!







And I got nervous just seeing the front and rear clips off my car.








Should really be somethin' when it's finished. Can't wait to see it. Do you have any idea when it may be done?
"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (HollywoodsBug)*

What are you doing on your interior? New Dash?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

Man o man pictures from the future


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_What are you doing on your interior? New Dash?

i'm assuming rewiring the harness. Much easier with the dash out.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery ([email protected])*

It will be rewired on standalone and a dash swap is in the works. Once I find a complete Black TT dash and center console. I changed the batteries in my camera so i F'ed the dates up. Were hoping to have it back together and running for H20










_Modified by VR6BUG at 9:16 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

I'm sure this is already old news for you, but just in case you weren't aware...
There's someone selling ACTUAL RSI INTERIOR PARTS on http://www.newbeetle.org!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (JimmyD)*

Lookin great mang! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (JimmyD)*

Yeah I know I'm working on them. I hope to get them next month.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

TT dash is gonna be hot 
dont forget the tt gear shifter as well


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_I'm sure this is already old news for you, but just in case you weren't aware...
There's someone selling ACTUAL RSI INTERIOR PARTS on http://www.newbeetle.org!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah, just make sure he's got the parts *in his hands* before you order them. I placed an order (and paid for) a set of the three RSI Knobs back in February, and was just informed yesterday (May 21st) that he *can't get them*.








Now to get my $$ back.








"Hollywood"


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (HollywoodsBug)*

yeah he has them and there going to be mine







The TT dash will be complete and fully functional with the tt center console also


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

Great project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You'll love the TT dash. I know I did. 
Makes me miss mine a lot
















Wish I would have never sold it.










_Modified by BetterOffDead at 9:21 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (BetterOffDead)*

How hard is it to do a TT dash conversion? cause i have been thinking of using the TT boot in my beetle but the whole dash looks better


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (NB_Turbo1)*

its a pain and not easy. you have to rewire everything to make it work with the beetle ecu.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*

The fact that this is a VR6 Beetle alone plus all the shaving, relocations, deletes, and a the TT interior














I can't wait to see the final product! Cheers to you bro


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_its a pain and not easy. you have to rewire everything to make it work with the beetle ecu.

I always wondered why this couldn't be plug and play.....Both cars use 1.8t motors.............


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (SMOOTH)*

I guess for a 1.8t it could be easer. But with stand alone and a Vr its will probably suck. Oh yeah and the interior will be more than just a tt dash and center console swap.







Got some tricks up my sleeves


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: VR6BUG Now in Surgery (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I guess for a 1.8t it could be easer. But with stand alone and a Vr its will probably suck. Oh yeah and the interior will be more than just a tt dash and center console swap.







Got some tricks up my sleeves









tach signal converter


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

The swap is easier then expected. I found mine on ebay and had it imported from the UK about 6 years ago. Complete dash with trim, center console, rebar and wiring. The dash cost me $200 and shipping/customs was another $400 due to the guy shipping it to Washington DC instead of Washington state. I was in the whole swap about $1200 after buying a new cluster and random trim parts from the dealer. Anything that is aluminum is spendy.
Make sure you get the TT dash rebar along with the dash. I had my dash out and the TT one installed in less then 3 hours. I would recommend getting a TT steering column also so you can control the functions on the readout in the middle of the cluster. Get a TT owners manual too. My car was a 98 so it didn't have the immoblizer to deal with. It was also a 2.0 so I can't help you with the wiring for the 1.8T. I do know that you had to switch 6-8 pins in the cluster plug on the 2.0. The emergency flash switch is totally different also and the was the biggest pain in the ass out of the whole thing. If you are going to run the TT electronic climate control you will have to get a TT HVAC unit. I used the stock HVAC and cable controls with a european only TT climate control cover. There are a few brackets that you will need to accuire to get the console to mount right. I spent a lot of time on ETKA to get this swap perfect. 
If I remember more I will post it. Its crazy that it has been 6 years since I did the dash swap and have yet to see another. People ask questions once in awhile but no one ever follows through.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope to see a TT dash in your NB soon. There are some pictures on the BadAssDubs site of the swap too. The link is in my sig.


_Modified by BetterOffDead at 3:01 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*

Thanks for the info Ill pass that along to the shop doing it for me.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Got new pics im going to post tonight


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Oh yes, I am excited! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Ok not a lot of work done but some new pics anyway. We are waiting for me to get a wrecked 6speed motion TT for the AWD swap yeah im doing it now insted of later. and the dash and center console I have to sell my 1999 Expedition first. The removed some brackets and the rain tray the actual metal work and making the bay look good should start soon. let me know what you think so far I need some more ideas.







I'm doing Recaro A8's after the truck is sold and only the front seats with a full cage plus RSi stuff. It will be a long time hopefully by next summer







lots of big plans including a +700whp vr on ITB's with a GT40r42 turbo and a killer air ride setup and sick interior so many crazy things I have to buy for it.


































_Modified by VR6BUG at 10:01 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

LOL Wow. Just wow dude.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_let me know what you think so far I need some more ideas.









much props for actually doing what most NB enthusiasts fantasize about.
given the widebody skirts, had you thought about running a side exhaust? or maybe having it come out somewhere it doesn't normally come out of? 
Would that make the AWD conversion easier?
OR, you could do a dump tube that comes out behind one of the front wheels, assuming the turbo runs an external WG.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*

Just a thought...
I once saw a VR monted transversly (?) in a golf. If you are going to run 700







HP this might be the way to go. He said it made a world of a difference when it came to chasis flex with all the power he put down (755 HP!) Only issue I see changing the mounting position of the motor would be lack of room.
Anyone else out there know what the hell I am trying to say?
Super sick dude! Keep it up!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

thanks guys


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Have you already purchased these ITB's?
I would love to see a pic of these monsters you speak of!


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Sounds like a super killer plan, man. Best of luck! Can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

working on them after I have the motor back in the car they will be custom built


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is going to turn out sweet I know it


----------



## jsofit2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Wow you are probably the gayest person i have ever heard of or met. There are no leads on your stolen parts because you had nothing to get stolen, and the person that you think might have done it is yourself because you are a fraud. Have a good time spending 150k on getting 700 hp out of a 2.8L 12v. Oh wait maybe you have another trick up your sleeve. Is Ryan hiding up there too? because he does all of the work you will probably take credit for. Oh no,







wait you said he is a god, Yes he is but you are gay. All of these people that are swinging by your nuts right now will meet you at "H2o 46" when you get the insurance fraud money to fix your car and walk away about 45 seconds later saying what a moron get him a booster seat...or a RICE-Car to match your mentality. I really hope that this thread gets locked so that all of these respectable NB enthusiasts realize you are just a bad person... THE END


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (jsofit2)*





























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































thanks for taking the words out of my mouth...
and trust me no respectable NB enthusiast is swinging on anything he has to offer










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 8:00 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

You two get out of my thread i don't want drama in this. I'm just showing the people that know me and my car whats going on. So I'm asking you two nicely if you have drama to start keep it out of here. Thank You


----------



## jsofit2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Well i am "people" and i know you and your car and i also know your a drama starter and compulsive liar and full of ****. But being that i am a bigger person than you (in more ways than one) i will respect that and not post any longer. Have a good day poser!


----------

